# Help - Spotting after FET



## beccybabes82 (Mar 10, 2009)

Help i'm going  

O.K I had FET of one grade 1 embryo that was in its early blastocyst stage yesterday at 11.30am. It went fine apart from feeling a few 'scratches' when he was putting the catheter through my cervix. I went home to take it easy and at 4.30pm went to the loo and after when I wiped had about a 50p peice size of fresh blood mixed in with normal mucosy discharge and that was it, nothing on my underwear then overnight have had a few abdo uncomfortable pains and feel fine today.

Has anyone else had this? I did move a chair across the room at about 3pm and now my crazy brain is making me think I made have pulled something or done something too make me bleed and ruin my chances, but my logic brain is telling me it was from the catheter through my cervix causing trauma coz it was the smalling amount of blood mixed in with discharge. Can anyone relate or tell me to listen to my logic brain! ARGH! 

My two week wait will seem much longer I think without any reassurance!

Becky xx

P.S good luck to everyone who reads this xx


----------



## guccimama (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi Becky..
This is most def from the catheter honey....stop panicking...take it easy and try to enjoy the next two weeks, I know easier said than done....
Gucci


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

Hi Becky

Yup, I had PRECISELY the same thing happen to me (although it was a fresh cycle, not FET), panicked about it a little, did a test ten days later, got a BFP, gave birth eight months later, my four month old baby is now out for a walk with his Daddy.

Panic not - all is going well.  Very best of luck

xx


----------



## beccybabes82 (Mar 10, 2009)

Thankyou both so much,

I feel much better today no cramps or bloodloss and taking it easy now. For so long bloodloss and cramps mean BFN its so easy to assume it will mean that again! 

Thanks VEC - its reassuring to know that that happened to you too and you got a baby out of it at the end! Its given me hope, thankyou xx

Guccimama good luck with you FET!

Becky


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

gucci - sorry, overlooked your fet  very best of luck to yu too

xx


----------



## guccimama (Sep 11, 2008)

Hey Vec
No problem honey...I was on here looking for advice myself as have had period type achey pains since last night....today when I wiped got (tmi) stringy brown stuff....not a lot only a little...still feel periody...not due till thursday and test not due to 3rd november...today I am 5d post 5day transfer...(had fet on monday) so think it would be too late for implantation...done a pee stick yesterday and today and bfn....possibly too ealry though...
Gucci


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

Norty Gucci - it is MUCH TOO EARLY.  Honestly, not just saying this to make you feel better - you aren't supposed to be testing until 3rd November - they tell you those dates based on the chances of getting a decent result by then - trust the doctors on this one.  As for bleeding, it could EASILY be implantation bleed - particularly if it is brown, because that just means it has taken a little while to come down.  Symptoms are dreadful things on the 2WW, because you can interpret everything and anything.  I bled masses and very frequently for the first eighteen weeks of the pregnancy, so my advice to anyone is just to ignore blood and try not to let it get you down.  Look after yourself, get lots of rest, and you just let those embryos get on with snuggling in - I shall keep my fingers crossed for you.

Oh, and I think that in every 2WW there is always a moment when we are convinced that it hasn't worked - that is just irrelevant though, because it's just our head doing us in - it has no bearing on whether or not we are pregnant, because those embryos aren't listening to your emotions, they are just doing the best they can to find a happy home for the next eight months.

Look forward to reading of two BFPs from this thread!

VEC XX


----------



## beccybabes82 (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi girls, Feel almost back to myself today apart from mild aches now and again, Guccimama what stage and how many embryos did you have put back? My test day is also the 3rd November so fingers crossed for both of us! Ive also heard from others on here to not test before the test day so dont worry bout the BFN ok!!!

thanks again for your support
xx


----------



## guccimama (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi Becky..
I had 2 blastos put back on the 19th....they were day 5 embies so otd is way out....I am due on my period on the 29th so test date should be around then as they went back on day 19...(5days old so ties in with ovulation)...
gucci


----------

